# old heinz bottle



## Ooobermonstir (Jul 11, 2013)

it says heinz co pat pend, etc. in the middle is III And under that is 103 but the 0 or o has a box around it.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 11, 2013)

O.K., what do you want to know? It's a Catsup bottle from mid 20th century, worth little to nothing collector wise.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that form was for vinegar.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I think that form was for vinegar.


 I think you are correct.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HEINZ-Pure-Cider-Vinegar-1-pint-Glass-bottle-GREAT-labels-/281123810028#vi-content

 Vinegar with the label above.
 Less ubiquitous than the ketchup, but no real value besides a possible sentimental attachment. Keep digging... there could be better stuff there!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HEINZ-Pure-Cider-Vinegar-1-pint-Glass-bottle-GREAT-labels-/281123810028#vi-content
> 
> ...


 Terrific example Kate. Just checked your profile page (I like to know folks names), and enjoy your "Doodles".  []


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 19, 2013)

my daughter loves those bottles! ./sarcasm off..... everytime we dig at one of the farm dumps, she finds about 4billion of the vinegar and ketchup bottles....

 we saw a few at the antique store we were in yesterday, I'd never seen her give something the stink eye until then.....


----------

